# Deluxe Elgin Twinbar and Whizzer



## Connor (Dec 30, 2016)

The man that is selling these 2 bikes is also selling the 11K Colorflow. I'm pretty sure his name is Dave Brown. He does amazing restorations and as you've probably seen, he spends top Dollar on them.... The gas tank on the Whizzer looks pretty rough. 
-Connor

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/bik/5931453605.html
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/for/5931434447.html


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 30, 2016)

Connor said:


> The man that is selling these 2 bikes is also selling the 11K Colorflow. I'm pretty sure his name is Dave Brown. He does amazing restorations and as you've probably seen, he spends top Dollar on them.... The gas tank on the Whizzer looks pretty rough.
> -Connor
> 
> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/bik/5931453605.html
> ...



Is $1500 reasonable for the Whizzer? $11000 for the Colorflow is fantasy land, the Whizzer looks more do-able for those that are into these.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 30, 2016)

Oh boy is there A LOT wrong with that Twin Bar:eek:. Maybe a prototype?
*1934 Elgin Twinbar Deluxe - $4500*
*

*


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm not seeing amazing restorations but so-so customs. I'm with Mike on how much wrong is wrong with that Twin and don't have to look hard at the Whizzer to see a lot of not right there either. I can't see a serious bike collector buying these but rather a rich guy that knows nothing about bicycles and just wanting something shiny for his man cave. V/r Shawn


----------



## Connor (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm agree with you guys on the twin bar. When I looked closer I noticed all of the stuff that's incorrect. It's still a cool bike though... Isn't the Whizzer a good deal?
-Connor


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2016)

Connor said:


> I'm agree with you guys on the twin bar. When I looked closer I noticed all of the stuff that's incorrect. It's still a cool bike though... Isn't the Whizzer a good deal?
> -Connor




Head light, seat, chain ring, pedals?, stem, something hinky with that rack, and a custom paint job no where close to factory. More likely a mix of parts rather than accurately representing the year of the frame. It would take another $1500 to make it right. V/r Shawn


----------



## z-bikes (Dec 31, 2016)

Twin Bar has 2 different sets of fenders. Some pictures show the correct original style and and the other pictures show a set that is completely wrong. Bike may be shiny but it's a mess as far as originality and way overpriced. A prop bicycle.


----------

